# Pastrami from the begining, update It's finally done!!



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2011)

*I have smoked several corned beefs into pastrami. Now I am going to take a brisket, cure it, and smoke it, so it's a pastrami from scratch. Here's the brisket I got from Sam's, it's a 9 lb. flat.*








*It has a huge fat cap on it & I'm going to trim most of it off.*







*I trimmed the fat cap off & it was 2.15 lbs. So now I have a brisket that is just under 7 lbs. Sorry guys I forgot to take a pic of the trimmed brisket, but here it is in the brine cure. I got the brine cure recipe from Uncle_lars. It's in the fridge for 7-10 days.*







*Stay tuned, will update when I remove it from the brine.*


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't wait to hear if you like brining your own better or if its just as good buying a corned beef at the store.


----------



## porked (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be following this one too Al, I just did my first canadian bacon last weekend and pastrami is next on my list. Looks like you got a great hunk of meat there to work with.


----------



## les3176 (Mar 9, 2011)

Great start AL.  Ihave only done one pastrami from scratch and it was much tastier than most of the sammies i've had around. Plus i like that you can make it to you're own personal taste!!!

I'll be waiting the long 7 days with ya AL!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2011)

Good one to watch.

Clue us in on the price difference too.

I think Wally has Full Packers for about $2 per pound.

Thanks Al,

Bear


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 9, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Good one to watch.
> 
> Clue us in on the price difference too.
> 
> ...


Ya. I bought a full 14 lb.packer at Wal Mart today for $2.18 per pound. Last week they were $2.98. 

7 days and counting ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw them at Wally world too. If this turns out good that will be my next project.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 9, 2011)

looks good Al

I will be watching too

I have mine in cure too. day 5 today I think

they will be coming out on Monday


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking forward to the results Al... Looks Good So Far...


----------



## ak1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be watching as well. My son asked me to make some, so I'm looking forward to your results.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I saw them at Wally world too. If this turns out good that will be my next project.


I haven't bought a "Corned Beef" for years.

How much are they, as opposed to the $2 brisket?

Bear


----------



## porked (Mar 10, 2011)

This is usually the time corned beef is on sale, next week is St. Patty's Day. Check out Costco, they were almost giving them away last year.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 10, 2011)

I also bought 2  corned beefs yesterday while  at Wally World for my first try at pastrami  .The flat was $ 3.22 /lb and a point was $2.12/ lb. Went across the street to an Aldi store and they were $2.99 & $1.99.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 10, 2011)

I am going to grab a couple of CB this next week too while they are on sale but lookig forward to seeing your results Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2011)

Day 2 & counting!


----------



## biaviian (Mar 10, 2011)

Any chance you will give the recipe for the brine?  I searched but can't see where Uncle_lars posted it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> Any chance you will give the recipe for the brine?  I searched but can't see where Uncle_lars posted it.




Just PM uncle_lar, that's what I did. He has it already typed out with specific instructions to follow. It was for 25 lbs. of meat so I just cut it in half. The only critical measurement is the amount of cure#1. The rest can be changed to suit your taste.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Just PM uncle_lar, that's what I did. He has it already typed out with specific instructions to follow. It was for 25 lbs. of meat so I just cut it in half. The only critical measurement is the amount of cure#1. The rest can be changed to suit your taste.


I guess you gotta be careful how you cut the recipe in half, or you might not be able to read it???

Sorry Al---Couldn't resist.  

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2011)

Bear what am I gonna do with you. Do you stay awake nights thinking this stuff up?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Bear what am I gonna do with you. Do you stay awake nights thinking this stuff up?


LOL----I don't know---they're just there--------Don't use them on Judy---She'll have you committed!

Bear


----------



## micmike (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Al, _It's gonna be hard to wait 7 days_.

I hope you qview the smoke...


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 10, 2011)

I will be watching this! looking good so far!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2011)

Micmike said:


> Hey Al, _It's gonna be hard to wait 7 days_.
> 
> I hope you qview the smoke...




Yes I plan on Qviewing the smoke and I'm going to smoke it all the way without foiling, which will be a first for me.


----------



## cheezeerider (Mar 10, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I haven't bought a "Corned Beef" for years.
> 
> How much are they, as opposed to the $2 brisket?
> 
> Bear


I'll be watchin. Curious as well on the price difference.

FYI Bear. I was getting the corned beef points in 3-4lb sizes for less than a dollar a pound last year (.88 /lb I think). They didn't last in the freezer. It's the only thing I could afford to buy enough of to experiment with.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 10, 2011)

The local price for a corned beef, today, is $3.99/lb


----------



## ak1 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm at 2.50 a lb for corned beef brisket.


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 10, 2011)

Al,

Could you add a link to where you made pastrami from corned beef, I couldn't find any brisket or flats, but I did find a "Country Pride Corned Beef" from Vernon CA, would that work?

Gene


----------



## rosiepug (Mar 10, 2011)

Here in Phx Az. Flats run about $3.50 a #. Packers are about $2.00. So it kinda comes down to if you have the will power  to wait out the brining process??just saying ...:grilling_smilie:


----------



## dennycieslinski (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, You have us all sitting on the edge of our seats!  Is there anyway we can get the time to move faster?  I have one fear with me getting hooked on all this smoking.  How am I going to keep this body of mine fitting in my jeans?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2011)

DennyCieslinski said:


> Ok, You have us all sitting on the edge of our seats!  Is there anyway we can get the time to move faster?  I have one fear with me getting hooked on all this smoking.  How am I going to keep this body of mine fitting in my jeans?




That's easy----Keep your smoker 100 yards from your house, and check it (on foot) every 10 minutes.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Al,
> 
> Could you add a link to where you made pastrami from corned beef, I couldn't find any brisket or flats, but I did find a "Country Pride Corned Beef" from Vernon CA, would that work?
> 
> Gene




I found an old one, but there wasn't much info on the process. If you use the search box & type in pastrami a ton of threads will come up. Simply put the process is soak the corned beef in water for about 8 hours, changing the water a couple of times. Dry it off coat with EVOO & your rub, I just use CBP & I also put the pickling spices on top that come in the bag with the corned beef. Then into the smoker @ 225. When it gets to 165, foil it & back on the smoker or into the oven until it reaches 225. Wrap it in towels & put in a dry cooler for a couple of hours and your ready for slicing.


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Al, I copied you instructions and I'm ready to try making pastrami, but..., we're on a tsunami alert and everything is closed down tight, it hit here this morning a 7:30, standing on my roof I watched 4 small waves hit the reef, water in the lagoon rose 16",  a lot of to do for nothing.

I hope the store is open by noon!

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Thanks Al, I copied you instructions and I'm ready to try making pastrami, but..., we're on a tsunami alert and everything is closed down tight, it hit here this morning a 7:30, standing on my roof I watched 4 small waves hit the reef, water in the lagoon rose 16",  a lot of to do for nothing.
> 
> I hope the store is open by noon!
> 
> Gene


Yea, Gene I saw that on the news, but better to be safe than sorry. Some of that footage from Japan looked pretty intense. Good luck with the pastrami & keep us posted.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2011)

Day 4, been turning it over every day. I guess today is about hump day.


----------



## porked (Mar 12, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That's easy----Keep your smoker 100 yards from your house, and check it (on foot) every 10 minutes.
> 
> Bear


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 12, 2011)

I will be keeping my eye on this one Al can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 12, 2011)

There must be something in the air because I just brined a brisket today in preparation for St. patty's day. I'll be watching for your outcome...


----------



## mrsb (Mar 12, 2011)

I just picked up 2 corned beef briskets for 1.28/lb. Gonna do one as pastrami. Making corned beef and cabbage later in the week.  And get it all to myself cuz the boys won't eat it, their loss!

 When I did a pastrami search I used the wiki which lead me to jeffs newsletter from 2/2010 and all the instructions are there!

Looks good Al, can't wait for the end


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't wait for the end either. I think it may need to cure more than 7 days, may let it go till the end of the week.


----------



## cycletrash (Mar 13, 2011)

Add another interrested watcher !


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 13, 2011)

monday will be 10 days for mine Al, they will be coming out.

will post on my original thread


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 13, 2011)

Really looking forward to seeing how this one turns out. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2011)

Tomorrow will be 7 days, but I think I will let it stay in the brine until Friday.


----------



## alelover (Mar 15, 2011)

You're killin us Al. So suspenseful. It does seem to be Pastrami season though, doesn't it.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 15, 2011)

Paging Doctor Emmet Brown, I need a trip to Saturday.

Seriously, I'm excited to see how this goes, gread idea, Al!

 


SmokinAl said:


> Tomorrow will be 7 days, but I think I will let it stay in the brine until Friday.


----------



## micmike (Mar 16, 2011)

OK AL, I'm waiting! I'm getting nervous, because another thread showed a man's brisket done in 5 hours on a UDS, and he is worried it is burnt. (on roll call:Hello)

I watched Jeff's how to smoke ribs vid, and he is using a char-broil similar to mine.

What equipment are you gonna use?

I am gonna qview mine on Sat-Sun.

I'll be watching..

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2011)

Micmike said:


> OK AL, I'm waiting! I'm getting nervous, because another thread showed a man's brisket done in 5 hours on a UDS, and he is worried it is burnt. (on roll call:Hello)
> 
> I watched Jeff's how to smoke ribs vid, and he is using a char-broil similar to mine.
> 
> ...




I'm smoking it on a WSM, the plan is to put it on Fri. night & let it go all night at 220-225. Then check it in the morning & see where we are at. I've never had one finish in less than 10 hours and had some go 17 hours.


----------



## micmike (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm gonna do two approximately 5 lbs each. Thinking of putting it on around Sunday 5am. 

_It's all an experiment this time around _on the Char-broil offset .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hoping for 2pm Sunday.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 17, 2011)

Al, I am still watching here in solemn silence, can't wait to see how this stuff looks, only thing better would be to taste some of it?  Will continue to look South for the smoke to start rising! Keep up the good work Al.

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

Day 8, I'm getting itchy & want to pull it out & get it ready to smoke. Hopefully, I'll pull it out in the morning tomorrow. Soak it for a couple of hours, get it rubbed down & back in the fridge till tomorrow night. Then the smoke will roll!


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 17, 2011)

Are we there yet!?!?

Looking forward to the news!

 


SmokinAl said:


> Day 8, I'm getting itchy & want to pull it out & get it ready to smoke. Hopefully, I'll pull it out in the morning tomorrow. Soak it for a couple of hours, get it rubbed down & back in the fridge till tomorrow night. Then the smoke will roll!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Geez!! This thread is like a long trip with kids in the car!!

Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?







So, Al?.... Are we there yet!!!!!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 17, 2011)

I dozed off waiting LOL!!!! Just kidding... eyes still glued...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

After all the wait, I sure hope this turns out good. You guys are making me nervous!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> After all the wait, I sure hope this turns out good. You guys are making me nervous!


That's right Al---The spotlights are on YOU !   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## svirgula (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh man. Pastrami brings back so many good memories. A true comfort food. What's your favorite way to eat? I love pastrami on rye!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Even if it doesn't, just lie and tell us how great it was. At this point we couldn't handle the disappointment. The whole forum would implode, creating a big black hole in the internet!!!


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 17, 2011)

More like waiting for the wife to give birth..... Hey Al, can't we just  induce labor?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

svirgula said:


> Oh man. Pastrami brings back so many good memories. A true comfort food. What's your favorite way to eat? I love pastrami on rye!




Yea on rye. I used to put mustard on it, but since I've been smoking them myself I just put a little butter on the rye so you can really taste the pastrami.


----------



## micmike (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome svirgula.

I am glad you asked. Watch for this on Sat-Sun. Toasted french bread, a heap of moist mesquite smoked pastrami, smoked provelone cheese, carmelized onions, and a tart red cabbage cole slaw to top it off!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






svirgula said:


> Oh man. Pastrami brings back so many good memories. A true comfort food. What's your favorite way to eat? I love pastrami on rye!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That's right Al---The spotlights are on YOU !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You guys are killing me!*




AK1 said:


> Even if it doesn't, just lie and tell us how great it was. At this point we couldn't handle the disappointment. The whole forum would implode, creating a big black hole in the internet!!!




*It most be beer o'clock by now!*




dirtworldmike said:


> More like waiting for the wife to give birth..... Hey Al, can't we just  induce labor?




*Yea keep it up. I know it's Johnny Walker time now!*


----------



## micmike (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Al,

Did not mean to step on your view.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Got so excited watching you, I couldn't contain myself.

Back to you sir!

 


SmokinAl said:


>


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 17, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> *It most be beer o'clock by now!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ak1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Micmike said:


> Hey Al,
> 
> Did not mean to step on your view.
> 
> ...


This coming from a guy who in another thread said that pastrami is better than good sex!


----------



## alelover (Mar 17, 2011)

Good one AK


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

OK guys tomorrow will be the day. After the ham smoke today I am going to put some ham fat over the pastrami to keep it moist while I sleep tomorrow night. The self basting thing seems to work really well. I wish I would have kept some of the fat I trimmed off the brisket for this, but I will have to use pork fat. What the heck everything gets better with pork fat right? I mean what doesn't taste better with bacon wrapped around it? Tomorrow is D-day! I can't wait!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm digesting a couple pounds of my corned beef right now while i wait to see yours come out. I have a home-brined point, a store bought corned point and a store bought corned flat to make pastrami with this weekend so i'm all ears and eyes right now..


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Well D-day is finally here. The brisket is out of the brine & soaking in plain water. I'll fry test it then get it rubbed down & back in the fridge for tonights smoke.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 18, 2011)

impatiently waiting!


----------



## alelover (Mar 18, 2011)

It's been soaking an hour and a half now Al. Has it hit the smoker yet?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2011)

That makes 72 posts on this thread, and still no smoke?

C'mon Al, let's get her in the smoker !!!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Soon Bear!


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 18, 2011)

how bout at least a fry test picture! LOL


----------



## alelover (Mar 18, 2011)

Longest post without smoke I've ever seen.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Bad news, it came out of the brine and looked ok, but when I cut into it, it doesn't look right. What do you guys think. I emailed bbally a pic to see what he says. I'm afraid to eat it. Here's how it looks. It almost looks like it has been cooked.


----------



## herkysprings (Mar 18, 2011)

Have you soaked in fresh water yet?

I usually have a dark ring like this on some cured items, not usually that thick. if you followed the cure instructions / pound of meat and it was sub 40F you should be ok.

I'd do a fry test or soak / fry until the right taste.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

HerkySprings said:


> Have you soaked in fresh water yet?
> 
> I usually have a dark ring like this on some cured items, not usually that thick. if you followed the cure instructions / pound of meat and it was sub 40F you should be ok.
> 
> I'd do a fry test or soak / fry until the right taste.


Yes I soaked it for a couple of hours. When I fry tested it it turned pink. I wasn't going to eat any but had to see how it tasted & it tasted good.

Thanks, Al


----------



## herkysprings (Mar 18, 2011)

I think you are ok. After a smoke you should see the whole pink color. I believe this is just part of the cure, and the fact that you may have had a concentrated cure / a lot of surface area.

My bacon looked a bit like this when I cured with instant cure #1 from the Kutas book. I thought it was weird, but it came our great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Herky!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2011)

Bbally will know.

If the colors were the other way around, I'd say it was not enough cure, or not long enough in cure, but that would be if the bright red would be on the outer part & the not bright red was in the middle.

This will be interesting.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Bbally will know.
> 
> If the colors were the other way around, I'd say it was not enough cure, or not long enough in cure, but that would be if the bright red would be on the outer part & the not bright red was in the middle.
> 
> ...




I ate a small piece that I fried about 1 1/2 hours ago & I'm ok. It tasted good. How long does food poisoning take?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I ate a small piece that I fried about 1 1/2 hours ago & I'm ok. It tasted good. How long does food poisoning take?


I don't think you're gonna get food poison from tasting that piece. I'd go eat a big pile of that great Ham you made to dilute the percentage of bad stuff in your system!----LOL

Bear


----------



## eman (Mar 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Bad news, it came out of the brine and looked ok, but when I cut into it, it doesn't look right. What do you guys think. I emailed bbally a pic to see what he says. I'm afraid to eat it. Here's how it looks. It almost looks like it has been cooked.


I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that Bob will tell you that the bright red  in the middle is where the brisket didn't cure.

The bright red is the actual color of the beef. It just looks brighter than normal because the rest of the flat has been cured and is a dull color. Just my opinion, i am not a butcher , nor am i certified by the USDA.


----------



## alelover (Mar 18, 2011)

Food poisoning usually comes on pretty quick. I never cut mine after curing so I don't know what it's supposed to look like.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Bob, Where are you?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2011)

alelover said:


> Food poisoning usually comes on pretty quick. I never cut mine after curing so I don't know what it's supposed to look like.


I have cut Bacon in the middle in the past, to get a middle slice, to get a true salt/fry test from a place that isn't near the surface, like the end of a piece of meat would be.

The whole piece was the color of the center of Al's cut. That is why I have no idea what that color he got tells us.

Bear


----------



## micmike (Mar 18, 2011)

Get 'er done,Al


----------



## eman (Mar 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Bob, Where are you?


I'm right here in my Puter chair , you know the one that my wife says has become a permanant part of my Butt.

 B. Bally may be doing a cooking gig this weekend???


----------



## eman (Mar 18, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I have cut Bacon in the middle in the past, to get a middle slice, to get a true salt/fry test from a place that isn't near the surface, like the end of a piece of meat would be.
> 
> The whole piece was the color of the center of Al's cut. That is why I have no idea what that color he got tells us.
> 
> Bear



Pork gets brighter red instead of the normal pink when cured. When you soak beef in a curing liquid you wash out all the blood from the area the liquid  reachs. That is why it turns a dull grey color.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2011)

alelover said:


> Food poisoning usually comes on pretty quick. I never cut mine after curing so I don't know what it's supposed to look like.


I have cut Bacon in the middle in the past, to get a middle slice, to get a true salt/fry test from a place that isn't near the surface, like the end of a piece of meat would be.

The whole piece was the color of the center of Al's cut. That is why I have no idea what that color he got tells us.

Not a very good view of it, but note the left end of the right BBB, fresh out of cure.

The bright pink goes from one face to the other.







I have been trying to post this for 15 minutes---Hope this finally comes up!

Bear

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

I guess I'm gonna rub it & get it ready to smoke. If it turns out that I can't eat it I'll just pitch it, but I'm going to assume it's OK until bbally lets me know otherwise. I have a corned beef point that I picked up at Wally World this Morning & my plan was to put it on the top rack above the flats. I didn't trim any fat off it & was hoping it would drip on the flats & keep them moist. So even if I have to throw out the flats I will still have the point to eat. Man this is really getting out of hand. I think next time I'll just pay the extra $ & get the cured corned beef.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I have cut Bacon in the middle in the past, to get a middle slice, to get a true salt/fry test from a place that isn't near the surface, like the end of a piece of meat would be.
> 
> The whole piece was the color of the center of Al's cut. That is why I have no idea what that color he got tells us.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I was expecting when I cut the end off, nice red color like yours Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2011)

eman said:


> *Pork gets brighter red instead of the normal pink when cured*. When you soak beef in a curing liquid you wash out all the blood from the area the liquid  reachs. That is why it turns a dull grey color.


Yup, that's what I said--The picture I just posted shows it.

Thanks Eman,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck Al !!!

I gotta go clean out a mess of birdhouses---I'm getting the evil eye!!!    OUCH !!!!!

"Yes Dear !!"

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

eman, So what your saying is that the brisket is supposed to be all dark & not have that red strip in the center like mine? If that's true how come the ones you get in the store already cured are all red clear thru.?


----------



## eman (Mar 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> eman, So what your saying is that the brisket is supposed to be all dark & not have that red strip in the center like mine? If that's true how come the ones you get in the store already cured are all red clear thru.?




If you are talking about corned beef from the store the ones i get are red all the way thru but not blood red like beef.

I dont use liquid cures on meats so it maintains the same color while it cures.  When i buy corned beef it is red .

 But then when i soak it to remove the salt it washes all the blood out and turns it grey. 

 All i'm saying is that the grey color on the outer portion of the meat you have is caused by the blood leaching out which is then replaced by the curing liquid. If this is so then it stands to reason that since the center portion of the flat is still blood red then the cureing liquid did not reach this point in the flat in sufficiant quantities to leach out the blood.


----------



## micmike (Mar 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> eman, So what your saying is that the brisket is supposed to be all dark & not have that red strip in the center like mine? If that's true how come the ones you get in the store already cured are all red clear thru.?


I just finished my soak Al, and the color turned grey. Not to worry me thinks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

eman said:


> If you are talking about corned beef from the store the ones i get are red all the way thru but not blood red like beef.
> 
> I dont use liquid cures on meats so it maintains the same color while it cures.  When i buy corned beef it is red .
> 
> ...




So then is it safe to eat?


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 18, 2011)

sorry I was out to lunch AL.

the bright red in the middle proves that the cure is all the way through, the dark on the edges is fine

when you smoke it it wll get the pink all the way back just like it did when you fry tested it.

season it up and get it going

if you look at my post of the one I just did you will see that mine is darker around the edges also.

your gonna love it when its done!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

OK thanks Lar. I've been really stressing over this. Do you think I left it in the brine too long?


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 18, 2011)

you might have been able to get by with less time but I brined mine for  11 days and it was delicious

I did 3 packers in a big tub and turned them every couple days you can see by the pics that they were also grey on the outside but it was all bright pink when I smoked it


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks again, Lar. There rubbed down & in the fridge, gonna put them on about 7:00 PM & let them go all night.


----------



## herkysprings (Mar 18, 2011)

I would instead get a recipie for a cure (brine) from Bear or dude that uses Morton tenderquick.

From scratch pastramis are really good compared to store bought ones from corned beef. The store bought corned beefs are easier tho, but once you made your own (and you are so close to it), you know and you wont go back (unless for ease of use)!

Good luck!

 


SmokinAl said:


> Man this is really getting out of hand. I think next time I'll just pay the extra $ & get the cured corned beef.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got an email from Bob (bbally). Everything is good! WOOOO HOOOO!


----------



## alelover (Mar 18, 2011)

Had a feeling it would be. You may want to inject some brine next time to get better penetration.


----------



## herkysprings (Mar 18, 2011)

I think you'll owe us all A LOT of Q views for this thread. If I were you I'd try to make the ULTIMATE PASTRAMI SAMMIE and show us.

I'm thinking 3" or higher... :D:D:D
 


SmokinAl said:


> Just got an email from Bob (bbally). Everything is good! WOOOO HOOOO!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

alelover said:


> Had a feeling it would be. You may want to inject some brine next time to get better penetration.




I did inject it numerous times. Here's what Bob said.

"It is fine.  O2 got to the meat first, which when the cure was added fixed to the iron at FeO3 instead of Fe02.  The outside color is actually the real color of beef."

I think I know how this happened. I had it frozen for about 1 month. When I thawed it in the fridge I think there may have been a leak in the foodsaver bag, because there was some air inside. It was on the bottom of the freezer & when I pulled it thru everything else I must have put a pinhole in the plastic. The bag was not compressed on the brisket, you could see where there was air in there. Can't wait to get this sucker on the smoker & I bet you guys are plenty tired of this thread too!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got caught up... glad to here all is well... looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> Just got caught up... glad to here all is well... looking forward to the finished product!




Me too Bud!


----------



## alelover (Mar 18, 2011)

HerkySprings said:


> I think you'll owe us all A LOT of Q views for this thread. If I were you I'd try to make the ULTIMATE PASTRAMI SAMMIE and show us.
> 
> I'm thinking 3" or higher... :D:D:D


Something like this Al.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

alelover said:


> Something like this Al.




Now that's one big sammie! I can make one like that but how do you get your mouth around it? Dang that's gotta be a pound of pastrami on each half!


----------



## chef willie (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been watching the unfolding saga of the P'strami. Never have been through this, hence no input, so kept my fingers off the keyboard. Now that all seems OK at Control Central I wish you God Speed....waiting for liftoff of the WSM lid....Smoke on, Al.....have a sippa Johnnie to steady the nerves and maybe another piece of cracklin'....you deserve it


----------



## alelover (Mar 18, 2011)

I found the pic on google. Don't want anyone thinkin I made that. That would raise the old BP a bunch.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, It's going on the WSM in a couple of hours, then sleep. Can't wait! Maybe a Johnny Walker before! Or 2!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Just got an email from Bob (bbally). Everything is good! WOOOO HOOOO!


That's great---He sure is a handy guy to have around!

So the wait continues!







    The big box this time!

Bear


----------



## lugnutz (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck Al. I'm glad I didn't start reading this post till today LOL.

Rick


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm glad you got some good advice from Bob because as i was reading the last few pages i was considering cutting my point that I just brined in half to look at the center. Lookin forward to your strami..!


----------



## gotarace (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow Al after reading this 6 page journey I'm about ready to have a stiff drink for you...what a ride and no q-view yet..

I have to say i lmao when you were asking how long it takes for food poisoning to set in and Bear told you to eat a bunch of your smoked ham to dilute the effect of your pastrami test fry..That was classic.

Hope it goes better with the smoke...I'm waiting for the q-view


----------



## ak1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Great to hear everything is OK.

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

*OK, got it rubbed with mustard & CBP.*








*Load up the WSM, for a all nighter.*







*Put the 2 flats on the bottom rack.*







*Put the point on top.*







*Now check this out it has only been 45 minutes, I put them all on cold with cold water in the pan and the smoker just starting up with 10 lit coals. The smoker hasn't even reached it's temp yet it is only 198 and 1 of the flats is at 117 already. Yes I checked all 3 therms in boiling water today, they all read 212 or 213. I thought I would be able to sleep all night.*


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 18, 2011)

I must have missed the boat somewhere.. You are planning to smoke them tonight or _all night_ ? It should only take a few hours to get cured meat smoked and up to 160 for firm deli meat. I hope you are not trying to smoke these like a raw brisket..


----------



## micmike (Mar 18, 2011)

AL!  

I concur with the Pit Master.

I understand a  rule of thumb is about 1.5 hours per pound.

My cured 3.5 lbs each I figure about 5-6 hours max.

You can always cook it longer, but you can't_ uncook it._


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 19, 2011)

That's part of the deception of store packaging:

The brined meats are stored and sold in cryovac packaging with the brine, which forces an equalization of liquids - juices native to the meats are pulled out of it, while the brine is forced in simultaneously, homagenizing the strata of brine exposure you see, combined with, often, weeks of the corned brisket setting in the brine in packaging either at the processing plant, a distributor's fridge, or a retailer's meat locker.

Plus some of the grey being seen is partially oxidized meat, because it wasn't in an environment entirely absent of air (which isn't a bad thing!) salts, nitrates, and acids react differently in the presence of oxygen than in the absence of it, and so your brine was more "active" as elements in the brine were interacting with the air in your fridge.

I saw the same kind of lines last time I did pickled pork, and it turned out fine!
 The biggest indicator of something gone wrong would be the smell, at this point.
 


eman said:


> If you are talking about corned beef from the store the ones i get are red all the way thru but not blood red like beef.
> 
> I dont use liquid cures on meats so it maintains the same color while it cures.  When i buy corned beef it is red .
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> I must have missed the boat somewhere.. You are planning to smoke them tonight or _all night_ ? It should only take a few hours to get cured meat smoked and up to 160 for firm deli meat. I hope you are not trying to smoke these like a raw brisket..




I've smoked several corned beefs so far and if you only smoke them to 160 they are like eating shoe leather. You have to smoke them exactly like a brisket. Finish IT 195-205. I've never had one done in less than 10 hours. Some took as long as 17 hours. As we speak they have been in the smoker 11 1/2 hours and the IT is 165-174 on all 3 of them, and I got a good night's sleep!


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I've smoked several corned beefs so far and if you only smoke them to 160 they are like eating shoe leather. You have to smoke them exactly like a brisket. Finish IT 195-205. I've never had one done in less than 10 hours. Some took as long as 17 hours. As we speak they have been in the smoker 11 1/2 hours and the IT is 165-174 on all 3 of them, and I got a good night's sleep!


that's right, it's roughly 0600 in Florida right now! I forget about time differences sometimes.

Tight now, on Titan, it's still just night. Night lasts roughly three years.


----------



## alelover (Mar 19, 2011)

I take mine to 180 - 185. Works great for slicing.


----------



## porked (Mar 19, 2011)

Good luck Al, anxiously waiting to see the money shots.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 19, 2011)

I finish mine at about 185* also, perfect for slicing

cant wait for the result 06:30 here in illinois and just watched a beautiful full moon set!


----------



## alelover (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Al. I open the home page and to my surprise your post is the most active in the forum. Go figure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

alelover said:


> Hey Al. I open the home page and to my surprise your post is the most active in the forum. Go figure.




*It's been a long haul! Finally they are in foil, 168-171 degrees. Going to let them finish in the oven in a beer bath. Now we wait some more. I hope I'm eating pastrami sammies for lunch!*







*Only a couple of more hours I hope.*


----------



## porked (Mar 19, 2011)

Lookin' good Al. I have a question, do you use longer wires on your probes? If so, where did you get them?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> *It's been a long haul! Finally they are in foil, 168-171 degrees. Going to let them finish in the oven in a beer bath. Now we wait some more. I hope I'm eating pastrami sammies for lunch!*
> 
> *Only a couple of more hours I hope.*


Lookin' good Al!

I'm waiting for the interior money shot pics!!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

Porked said:


> Lookin' good Al. I have a question, do you use longer wires on your probes? If so, where did you get them?




They came with the therms. The one's on the stove are 4' long. The one's that come standard with the BBQ Guru are 6' long.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Lookin' good Al!
> 
> I'm waiting for the interior money shot pics!!!!
> 
> Bear


Me too, Bear. I sure hope it's pink inside!


----------



## porked (Mar 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> They came with the therms. The one's on the stove are 4' long. The one's that come standard with the BBQ Guru are 6' long.


Okay thanks, was looking for some longer ones and thought perhaps you had them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2011)

Porked said:


> Okay thanks, was looking for some longer ones and thought perhaps you had them.


Maverick sells them. I got a couple longer ones for backups.

Out of Edison, NJ.

If you don't have a Maverick, I would imagine they all sell extra ones & longer ones.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Me too, Bear. I sure hope it's pink inside!


No Problem!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

*Last one in the cooler, should be ready to slice by noon.*


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2011)

Gorgeous Bark !!!

Bear


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 19, 2011)

come on!! its noon somewhere


----------



## alelover (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks great Al. 10 more minutes til slice time. I'm lickin my chops.


----------



## j-rod (Mar 19, 2011)

I am REALLY glad I, somehow, didn't read this thread until today.  I am sure you guys are ready for the Qview, I know I am and I just showed up at the party. Al the pictures look fantastic so far!  It is gonna be great, can't wait to try this myself.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

*Here it is. It really turned out good. The store bought corned beef point didn't have the flavor that the one's we brined did. Despite all the time & trouble I would do this again in a heartbeat. Just not next week maybe. Here's a shot of all 3 sliced into.*







*Had to split a sammie with Judy, before we sliced it all up.*







*Sliced the rest up, ready for the foodsaver bags. Keep enough out for sammies for the next couple of days.*







*I want to apologize to all you guys for starting this thread and having it drag on for such a long time. Next time I do something like this I will just do it first, then post the whole episode at once. Thank you all for following this & special thanks to bbally for his advice. Uncle_lar, you too for the cure recipe & advice. I think we are all glad this is finally over. All you guys are the greatest!!*


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Al,

I hate to tell you this, but it was well worth the wait !

That is really some beautiful meat there, buddy!

Sweet looking sammy too!

Thanks for the loooooong ride,

Bear


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 19, 2011)

and congrats to you Al, for taking the time to share your expereince with us!

I am so glad it turned out for you. I love that brine recipe and use it all the time

now ya have to try it on Turkey breast and make some turkey pastrami!

glad I could help. and next time I get to florida to vist the daugther Im going to

look you up !


----------



## porked (Mar 19, 2011)

I think it was a fun ride for us, perhaps a bit of pressure on YOU, but WE had a ball. Great smoke, Al.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

uncle_lar said:


> and congrats to you Al, for taking the time to share your expereince with us!
> 
> I am so glad it turned out for you. I love that brine recipe and use it all the time
> 
> ...




Any time Man, the door is always open & the fridge is always full of beer!


----------



## alelover (Mar 19, 2011)

That looks fantastic Al. Enjoyed the long ride. It ended in a wonderful place. It was fun. And you were so worried.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks great Al! Glad too see it came out so well. I'm gettin ready to put mine in the smoker in a little bit. I hope it comes out as nice..


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Pete, I'm sure it will. This really is pastrami season isn't it!


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 19, 2011)

That is awesome Al!  Congratulations on this labor of love. 

I just noticed this thread has 150 replies.  This has to be some kind of record for a thread that was started just a few days ago.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> That is awesome Al!  Congratulations on this labor of love.
> 
> I just noticed this thread has 150 replies.  This has to be some kind of record for a thread that was started just a few days ago.


Thanks Jay, If it wasn't for you teaching me how to make pastrami a couple of years ago, this thread wouldn't be here.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 19, 2011)

Al ,Well worth the wait,,,,, and all the catch up reading I had to do since I've been gone for the last few days.  Awesome bark you got there !


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 19, 2011)

Al, that Pastrami looks sooo good, and there's no need to apologize for the long thread, we have no idea how many lurkers and newbies will be aided by your experience (that's one of the reasons we share our smokes, isn't it), ...and the fact that despite the hassle you would do it again is a smoker load of wisdom for the rest of us that were contemplating it.

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

dirtworldmike said:


> Al ,Well worth the wait,,,,, and all the catch up reading I had to do since I've been gone for the last few days.  Awesome bark you got there !


Thanks, Mike. Hope you didn't fall asleep reading all this.




JustPassingThru said:


> Al, that Pastrami looks sooo good, and there's no need to apologize for the long thread, we have no idea how many lurkers and newbies will be aided by your experience (that's one of the reasons we share our smokes, isn't it), ...and the fact that despite the hassle you would do it again is a smoker load of wisdom for the rest of us that were contemplating it.
> 
> Gene


Thanks, Gene


----------



## boykjo (Mar 19, 2011)

very nice pastrami Al. Cheers.......................


----------



## ak1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow Al, just wow!!! That looks fantastic. Congrats on a job well done. 

It was definitely worth the wait. It was your thread that inspired me to get a couple of corned beef briskies and attempt to make some pastrami. Now I'm going to get some raw brisket and try it from the beginning.

Once again, congratulations my friend.


----------



## lugnutz (Mar 19, 2011)

REALLY ???? 11 days worth of temptation, 159 posts of anxiety stricken patienceless readers and we get 3 whole pictures of the finished goods??? I want pics of you slicing, building the sammie, eating it, wiping it from your very very blessed LIPSSSSS!!!!

Ok I'm done..brb gotta go buy another brisket...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2011)

Al, Great looking strami!!  I have 5 in the freezer right now. I do believe your recipe is the one I will try. If it looks good, and the reviews are good, do it exactly the same.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks to all you folks for your kind comments! This was exhausting, but it was well worth it in the end.


----------



## alelover (Mar 20, 2011)

Are we done now? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Is it time to go fishing?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2011)

Scott, you bring the beer I'll bring the tackle!


----------



## alelover (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds good Al. If I ever get down that way you know I'm going to come visit.


----------



## micmike (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this experience. '

The meat looks amazing!!

Did you end up smoking it all night?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2011)

Micmike said:


> Thanks for sharing this experience. '
> 
> The meat looks amazing!!
> 
> Did you end up smoking it all night?




Yes, It took 15 1/2 hours to get to 205, then another 2 hours resting. It was worth the wait.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow Al, you really out did yourself w/ this! the end product looks like it was well worth the wait! Thanks for sharing the experience... GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!! hats off to you!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 21, 2011)

Al, just finished reading this entire thread and I have to say "What an outstanding job!!" Looks like I'm going to have to hunt down Uncle Lar's recipe and give this a go.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Dutch!


----------



## oregon smoker (Mar 21, 2011)

congratulations! on a job well done, i have just read thru the entire string and i do have a question for all. if i read this correctly everone puts it in the smoke to various degree of temps then pulls and some let it cool others hit the oven and you put yours in a pan with a beer mixture tented for a period of time and yours looks wonderfull. now for the question... i am origionaly from the north east and our pastrami has always been smoked and then put in a dutch oven covered with water to a boil then simmer for 2hrs. your method just sounds and looks outstanding, anyone have any thoughts on the boiling water method??? not to string this out any further.

thanks again for a great thread,

tom


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2011)

Tom, The only comment I would have would be if it's covered in water a lot of the flavor would leach out into the water. I think just adding a little liquid to the pastrami & covering it does the same thing. It is steamed in the foil tent and further breaks down the connective tissue in the meat without taking any of the flavor away.


----------



## oregon smoker (Mar 21, 2011)

al,

i would agree with your statement so going against family tradition i believe i will go down your path this go around. did you just use beer or was something else added? then oven time... 200 degrees 2-4 hrs? these 6 are all points at about 3 lbs trimmed.

thanks,

tom


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 21, 2011)

Fabulous Al...great job!!

 Thanks for your efforts!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2011)

Oregon Smoker said:


> al,
> 
> i would agree with your statement so going against family tradition i believe i will go down your path this go around. did you just use beer or was something else added? then oven time... 200 degrees 2-4 hrs? these 6 are all points at about 3 lbs trimmed.
> 
> ...


Tom,
I usually set the oven at 210 degrees, put a probe in as many as you can, they will be done when they are done. Since they are all about the same size they will probably be done at about the same time, 2 to 4 hours is a good estimate, but you just never know, they seem to have a mind of their own. I take mine to 205 IT. Then leave them foiled & wrapped in towels in a dry cooler for a couple of hours. As for the liquid I just used beer, but any liquid will do.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 22, 2011)

Had to work the last few days so been outta the loop on this one Al, but it looks like the end of an awesome project for you. Meat looks superb, great job...


----------



## lexoutlaw (Mar 25, 2011)

makes me wanna give this a shot...looks so dern good


----------



## oregon smoker (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Al 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i was able last night to put the pastrami in the beer bath (finally was able to try your sugestion) and set them up on racks above the beer bath, tented and steamed for 4 hrs. the first indications are outstanding. they have been in the deep cooler all night and will be slicing them later today or tomorrow. that will be the test and will provide q-view. looks as if i will be breaking tradition and this method will now be the new tradition.

tom


----------

